# Bringing Tax-free money back home..



## asteps (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

It has been brought to my attention that even though while working in UAE and earning tax-free money, upon return to your home country (in this case Canada for me) you can still be taxed if you meet certain criteria. Has anyone on this forum had issues bringing money back home? Hoping to hear from all nationalities but also hoping to get some fellow Canadians input. 

thanks, lane:
Alexandra


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

should check out the dubai section of the forum as that is more active. 
Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

